# Solved: Incoming mail server suddenly can't connect



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

I have used IncrediMail for years (just like Outlook) without problems. I have had my own domain name linhartdirect.com (with GoDaddy.com), also for years. All of a sudden in the last few months, my two computers that have WIN XP Pro SP2 (the newest ones) are not able to connect to incoming mail server. Fails to connect to incoming mail server, mail server not responding, Outlook error 0x80042108, etc. No matter if I use IncrediMail, Outlook, Outlook Express, Eudora, Thunderbird, etc. It will connect & download my gmail and yahoo mail. No matter what I do - I uninstalled Norton Antivirus just in case, only use ZoneAlarm Firewall with those sites as trusted & allowed (I also have used ZoneAlarm for years with no problems - I tried disabling it but made no difference), I don't have either ZoneAlarm or AVG Antivirus which I installed scanning my emails. I am able to send emails from Outlook or IncrediMail just fine. This is only on my two pc's with SP2. I have two other pc's using the same Verizon DSL, the same brand new Linksys router, the same antivirus & firewall software - but they use WIN XP Pro SP1, and they have no problems downloading my emails from my linhartdirect.com email. I have contacted GoDaddy.com repeatedly, but they show no problems from their end. I can access my email directly on the web individually. So it does not appear to be antivirus or firewall or router or internet provider at this point. The only thing that is different between the two pc's that work vs. the two that don't is the version of Windows. I am desperate for help. I have several emails for work & personal that I need to access constantly & having one program gather them every 5 minutes is a god send. I also travel a lot for work and, of course, the laptop that I take with me is one that is no longer working. Can someone help me? Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

clinhart said:


> I have used IncrediMail for years (just like Outlook) without problems. I have had my own domain name linhartdirect.com (with GoDaddy.com), also for years. All of a sudden in the last few months, my two computers that have WIN XP Pro SP2 (the newest ones) are not able to connect to incoming mail server. Fails to connect to incoming mail server, mail server not responding, Outlook error 0x80042108, etc. No matter if I use IncrediMail, Outlook, Outlook Express, Eudora, Thunderbird, etc. It will connect & download my gmail and yahoo mail. No matter what I do - I uninstalled Norton Antivirus just in case, only use ZoneAlarm Firewall with those sites as trusted & allowed (I also have used ZoneAlarm for years with no problems - I tried disabling it but made no difference), I don't have either ZoneAlarm or AVG Antivirus which I installed scanning my emails. I am able to send emails from Outlook or IncrediMail just fine. This is only on my two pc's with SP2. I have two other pc's using the same Verizon DSL, the same brand new Linksys router, the same antivirus & firewall software - but they use WIN XP Pro SP1, and they have no problems downloading my emails from my linhartdirect.com email. I have contacted GoDaddy.com repeatedly, but they show no problems from their end. I can access my email directly on the web individually. So it does not appear to be antivirus or firewall or router or internet provider at this point. The only thing that is different between the two pc's that work vs. the two that don't is the version of Windows. I am desperate for help. I have several emails for work & personal that I need to access constantly & having one program gather them every 5 minutes is a god send. I also travel a lot for work and, of course, the laptop that I take with me is one that is no longer working. Can someone help me? Thank you in advance!!!!


This is me again. I see many have read my post, but no replies. I am still unable to receive my emails on the two WIN XP SP2 pc's about 95% of the time. Every so many days, I may suddenly receive the emails for a few hours in either IncrediMail or Outlook on these pc's. Then it suddenly stops again and says cannot connect to server or fails to connect or server does not respond. And I am back to no receipt of emails. But I am always able to send. Does ANYONE have ANY ideas? Thank you.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

clinhart said:


> I have used IncrediMail for years (just like Outlook) without problems. I have had my own domain name linhartdirect.com (with GoDaddy.com), also for years. All of a sudden in the last few months, my two computers that have WIN XP Pro SP2 (the newest ones) are not able to connect to incoming mail server. Fails to connect to incoming mail server, mail server not responding, Outlook error 0x80042108, etc. No matter if I use IncrediMail, Outlook, Outlook Express, Eudora, Thunderbird, etc. It will connect & download my gmail and yahoo mail. No matter what I do - I uninstalled Norton Antivirus just in case, only use ZoneAlarm Firewall with those sites as trusted & allowed (I also have used ZoneAlarm for years with no problems - I tried disabling it but made no difference), I don't have either ZoneAlarm or AVG Antivirus which I installed scanning my emails. I am able to send emails from Outlook or IncrediMail just fine. This is only on my two pc's with SP2. I have two other pc's using the same Verizon DSL, the same brand new Linksys router, the same antivirus & firewall software - but they use WIN XP Pro SP1, and they have no problems downloading my emails from my linhartdirect.com email. I have contacted GoDaddy.com repeatedly, but they show no problems from their end. I can access my email directly on the web individually. So it does not appear to be antivirus or firewall or router or internet provider at this point. The only thing that is different between the two pc's that work vs. the two that don't is the version of Windows. I am desperate for help. I have several emails for work & personal that I need to access constantly & having one program gather them every 5 minutes is a god send. I also travel a lot for work and, of course, the laptop that I take with me is one that is no longer working. Can someone help me? Thank you in advance!!!!


Just a shot in the dark, but have you checked your firewall exceptions to make sure Incredimail is listed? If it is try deleting it then entering it again. Maybe the 'connection' isn't being picked up right. With some of the weird stuff I've been seeing on a couple of computers in recent days, anything is possible.


----------



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

I tried that already. It is not just IncrediMail - it is with any email manage program (Outlook, Outlook Express, IncrediMail, Thunderbird, etc.). I use ZoneAlarm firewall - but I included the site & program as trusted or exception or whatever term they used on both ZoneAlarm and Windows Firewall, even though I have Windows Firewall turned off. Is it something with my registry or blockage of incoming port 110? Thanks for the response.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

clinhart said:


> I tried that already. It is not just IncrediMail - it is with any email manage program (Outlook, Outlook Express, IncrediMail, Thunderbird, etc.). I use ZoneAlarm firewall - but I included the site & program as trusted or exception or whatever term they used on both ZoneAlarm and Windows Firewall, even though I have Windows Firewall turned off. Is it something with my registry or blockage of incoming port 110? Thanks for the response.


Have you tried deleting and resetting up the mail accounts? Try it with Outlook Express and see if there's any change. I'm not one of those tech savvy people that regularly post, but I've solved a few problems of my own and sometimes the simplest things are the cause.


----------



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

I did it already. But I just tried it again in Outlook. It still does not work. I get the following error message from Outlook:


Task 'Connie - Receiving' reported error (0x80042108) : 'Outlook is unable to connect to your incoming (POP3) e-mail server. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP).'

I am at a complete loss.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

WHo is your ISP? I would check with them to make sure your POP amil settings are correct in Outlook


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Rockn said:


> WHo is your ISP? I would check with them to make sure your POP amil settings are correct in Outlook


His settings must be OK because it used to work. My suggestion for deleting the account and then setting it up again was in case some of the data had become corrupted.


----------



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

Did that already also. Verizon DSL I use just to get to the internet - don't use their software. GoDaddy.com is my email/domain name provider. I have spent a lot of time "discussing" the issue with both. Everything is set fine. Plus, on the same DSL and router line, using the same settings and the same software, I have two other laptops that use WIN XP Service Pack 1 instead of 2 and they have no problems. Unfortunately, they are not the ones I use for personal or work. They belong to other members and are not available for my 24/7 usage.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Disable ZA and see if you can connect. Disabe XP's firewall and try to connect. Disable anything that may be stopping the connection.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Had you added any new software (security, anti-virus, anti-spyware, etc. just before the problem started??


----------



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

I already tried the disconnect of ZA and antivirus software. No change. I have both set to NOT scan emails, just scan computer & other inernet stuff. Made no difference. The same programs and settings are used on the other two computers on the same network, but they are a little older and use WIN XP SP1 instead of SP2. Only difference I can see. I haven't added any additional software that would make any difference. Thanks for the suggestions. But so far, this is totally confusing, frustrating & unsolvable. Is there any tech website for Win XP SP2 problems that I might be able to access?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi clinhart,

Just ran into this link today, check it out in your Registry:
* Verizon/DSL setting for MTU: 1492 to avoid being cutoff by Verizon router if set to 1500
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/03/11/winxp_kills_verizon_dsl/

* TCP/IP and NBT configuration parameters for Windows XP (Home and Pro)
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314053

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Rockn said:


> Disable ZA and see if you can connect. Disabe XP's firewall and try to connect. Disable anything that may be stopping the connection.


Hi Rockn,

The advice to disable the only firewall protection is the very worst advice anyone can ever give from a security point of view. Its an ad-hoc method and exposes the client computer to Internet nasties probably within 5-10 minutes these days as soon as your IP address gets broadcast and picked up by the culprits that start to scan your ports. XP's firewall was already disabled in this case.

-- Tom


----------



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi clinhart,
> 
> Just ran into this link today, check it out in your Registry:
> * Verizon/DSL setting for MTU: 1492 to avoid being cutoff by Verizon router if set to 1500
> ...


I tried going to regedit and pulling up the servcies section it suggested. But I do not have the Add Value option on my Edit button. And if I do, I am not sure what to do from there. Can you provide some direction as to where to go & how I can safely make these changes? Thank you so much.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

clinhart said:


> I tried going to regedit and pulling up the servcies section it suggested. But I do not have the Add Value option on my Edit button. And if I do, I am not sure what to do from there. Can you provide some direction as to where to go & how I can safely make these changes? Thank you so much.


Hi clinhart,

If a key does not exist, use the New selection under the Edit pull-down, and you will be able to add the new key and the the type and value.

If a key already exists, you must use the Modify selection after highlighting the key name in the right-hand panel.

What key are you trying to change on the basis of what information?

-- Tom


----------



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi clinhart,
> 
> If a key does not exist, use the New selection under the Edit pull-down, and you will be able to add the new key and the the type and value.
> 
> ...


I went to the website links you noted in your previous response to me regarding Verizon DSL & registry issues, as quoted below:

"Originally Posted by lotuseclat79
Hi clinhart,

Just ran into this link today, check it out in your Registry:
* Verizon/DSL setting for MTU: 1492 to avoid being cutoff by Verizon router if set to 1500
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/03...s_verizon_dsl/

* TCP/IP and NBT configuration parameters for Windows XP (Home and Pro)
http://support.microsoft.com/default...b;en-us;314053

-- Tom"

The links said to go to regedit and do the following:
"To change these parameters, follow these steps: 1. Click Start, click Run, and then type regedit in the Open box. 
2. Locate the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services 
3. Click Add Value on the Edit menu, type the value the value that you want, and then set the value type under Data Type. 
4. Click OK. 
5. Quit Registry Editor. 
6. Restart the computer to make the change take effect. "

When I go there, I do not have "Add Value" on my Edit button. 
They were recommending these changes because of the following:

"The cause of this problem, however, originates in Windows-XP. As anyone who uses PPPoE (Point-to-Point Protocol over Ethernet) with ADSL will tell you, the MTU (Maximum Transmission Unit) has to be set to 1492 or less. On Win-XP, it's set by default to 1500, which causes your machine to irritate a naturally anti-social router, which may then shut you out.

Microsoft has instructions for editing registry settings relevant to networking here. The bulletin offers a registry hack for MTU; as there is no longer a GUI network-setting dialog which enables the user to change it conveniently.

Win-9x requires the use of third-party PPPoE software, and this (should) automatically set MaxMTU correctly. The problem is peculiar to XP, which insists on setting up PPPoE on its own, and gets it wrong. Linux is also not affected, as the Roaring Penguin RP-PPPoE package handles MTU properly as well."

So I think I was supposed to be changing the MTU setting to 1492. But I am not sure if I should or how to do it. Thank you.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Rockn,
> 
> The advice to disable the only firewall protection is the very worst advice anyone can ever give from a security point of view. Its an ad-hoc method and exposes the client computer to Internet nasties probably within 5-10 minutes these days as soon as your IP address gets broadcast and picked up by the culprits that start to scan your ports. XP's firewall was already disabled in this case.
> 
> -- Tom


Gimme a break!! If you can isolate it to a piece of software then you have solved your problem. Most AV software sets up a proxy that scans your email prior to it hitting your inbox. Most people that have broadband have a router running NAT which in essence is a firewall and adding a software firewall is a joke.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Rockn said:


> Gimme a break!! If you can isolate it to a piece of software then you have solved your problem. Most AV software sets up a proxy that scans your email prior to it hitting your inbox. Most people that have broadband have a router running NAT which in essence is a firewall and adding a software firewall is a joke.


Hi Rockn,

If is a small word with a big meaning in logic, as you well know. Your assumptions of "proxy", and "most people have a router running NAT" are just that - assumptions - which apparently were not verified before giving the advice. That said, I agree that isolation is key to a solution, but not at the expense of compromising your computer's security - is all I'm sayin'!

Look at the issue from another point-of-view. If you had the same problem with clinhart's setup, would you turn off your firewall and expose your computer to Internet nasties?

Think twice, verify assumptions, then give advice - not tryin' to bust a nut here. Asking more questions to verify makes sense, eh?

The joke is when even with a NAT you get attacked and can't react fast enough without appropriate protection. Had that happen to a friend last year. Luckily, he was sitting at his computer when the lights on his network equipment started goin' wacko, and he was able to avoid the remainder of the attack on his system. He now runs a software firewall in addition. Had he been on a potty break with his computer still on, it would have been compromised. Having a software firewall provides an extra level of stealthing and outbound connection notification. Are you willing to risk it even now when new variants of rootkits are bypassing everything in sight, even virtual VMWare? Not saying all machines will be protected and that having a software firewall is a panacea, but the more obstacles in the way of an intruder presents the intruder with the opportunity to look for easier marks which is what you want.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

clinhart said:


> I went to the website links you noted in your previous response to me regarding Verizon DSL & registry issues, as quoted below:
> 
> "Originally Posted by lotuseclat79
> Hi clinhart,
> ...


Hi clinhart,

Not sure if the 1492 setting will resolve your particular problem, but it is something you should be aware of given that you use Verizon/DSL. The change probably can't hurt your setup, but as I say, may not resolve your problem. The MS webpage is a guide if you ever find your settings seriously out-of-whack.

That said, you have to find the network interface adapters associated with the MTU before changing it with regedit - see info on MS webpage under paragraph starting with NoteID for Adapter under the white shaded area.

However, two freeware tools, one of which could be used to modify the MTU are:
TCPOptimizer2.0.2: http://www.klitetools.com/comments.php?catid=38&shownews=2586
and
CableNut: http://www.cablenut.com/

Checkout your current settings with Cablenut, but don't modify them - and read the docs with Cablenut - i.e. the readme.txt file and the Help file.

TCPOptimizer can do the MTU change, but first I would save your Registry by using ERUNT: * Registry Backup and Restore
http://www.larshederer.homepage.t-online.de/erunt

-- Tom


----------



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

I downloaded & backed up registry with ERUNT. Then I ran program to optimize registry on one of my problem pc's. (Could not get cablenut to work or pull up anything) Lo & behold, all of my emails are downloading!! I am optimistically ecstatic. I don't know exactly what it did. But so far so good. I plan to give this pc 24 hours to make sure all is well. Then I will do the same thing on the second problem pc & hope it lasts! Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

Ooops. Spoke a bit too soon. When I tried doing the exact same thing on my laptop with WIN XP SP2 as I did on my desktop, it did not work. The desktop worked perfectly immediately after optimizing my registry. The laptop, however, is exactly the same as before. Does it make a difference if it is a laptop vs. desktop? Is there something I am missing? Thanks.


----------



## clinhart (Mar 1, 2006)

I did not know how to change the original posting to NOT Solved - so I created a new post. For some reason, the same solution worked on one pc & not the laptop, as I have indicated below. Any ideas? 

Quote: "Ooops. Spoke a bit too soon. When I tried doing the exact same thing on my laptop with WIN XP SP2 as I did on my desktop, it did not work. The desktop worked perfectly immediately after optimizing my registry. The laptop, however, is exactly the same as before. Does it make a difference if it is a laptop vs. desktop? Is there something I am missing? Thanks."

Quote: "I downloaded & backed up registry with ERUNT. Then I ran program to optimize registry on one of my problem pc's. (Could not get cablenut to work or pull up anything) Lo & behold, all of my emails are downloading!! I am optimistically ecstatic. I don't know exactly what it did. But so far so good. I plan to give this pc 24 hours to make sure all is well. Then I will do the same thing on the second problem pc & hope it lasts! Thank you, thank you, thank you."


----------

